# Spotted! "Base" Beetle; 16" wheels, black trim



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I was just going in to my local grocery store to buy a MegaMillions lotto ticket, and look what's in the parking lot:

































It appears this is a rental car (barcodes on windshield, 'no smoking' sticker near shifter), but nonetheless here's some observations:
- 16 inch wheels
- hubcaps
- black painted dash
- black 'running boards' with no chrome
- black mirror caps
- black door handles
- rear drum brakes

I think this is the $16k model


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe the elusive "Base" versions were intended primarily for the fleet market.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

There are no $16K versions. Maybe you're thinking of the 2.0 Jetta. Beetles start at just under 20K. Even if I saw some base models in rental fleets, that would at least be a sign of hope that non-turbo models will sell (sort of...) At this writing (Mar 30) I have now seen three 2012 Beetles around my area on the road. All are Turbo.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hmmm, maybe it was $18k and I'm confusing it with the Jetta. Unlike the base Jetta, I think this still has the 2.5L engine, not the 2.0. Someone posted a PDF in a thread that explained this model, but I can't find it now.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I just checked VW.com and the lowest trim level listed is "Beetle 2.5L" which comes standard with 17" wheels. They don't show the lower level "Beetle" trim level there, but it exists.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Here's the link with the info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5612437

Beetle "Entry" is $18.4K


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow, I never knew there was such a thing. 18.5K is better than 19.7K, but what's weird is that it has an auto instead of a manual.


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

maybe i should hit them up and swap out my body colored lower trim pieces and my mirror caps. I am looking for black.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

fiftysomething said:


> Wow, I never knew there was such a thing. 18.5K is better than 19.7K, but what's weird is that it has an auto instead of a manual.


And cloth interior. But if you read all the specs it looks like the "Beetle Entry" has no ambient lighting, no adjustable seats (other than back and forth), rear drum brakes, 16" steel wheels, etc. Moving up to the "Beetle" adds discs, 17" alloys and such and then you can choose between auto and manual. I thought it was strange too, but it's not the tranny affecting the price, but all the trim. It also looks like the "Beetle Entry" has zero options; you just choose the color you want.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Stingme1975 said:


> maybe i should hit them up and swap out my body colored lower trim pieces and my mirror caps. I am looking for black.


I think the mirror caps and lower trim are plastic, at least on the base Jetta they are. Can't really tell from the pic


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I wonder if the public can buy these (new) or if they're all relegated to rental fleets? It reminds me of the old Beetles of the late 40's/early 50s where there was a very austere "standard model" and a "deluxe model."

I think it's pretty cool, actually, and might go over at VW shows simply for the fact that very few would opt for one. I for one would actually prefer cloth seats.


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

Thats the first one of those ive seen , I dont like it at all. It doesnt matter though because even if I wanted a 2012 Beetle the only model availible in the UK is the 'Design' trim with the retro style wheel and the 160ps twincharged 1.4. No entry level ones will be coming until 2013 (1.2 turbo 4 cyl 105ps) , The Sport turbo (again only the 160ps engine availible) is not going to be availible until September , and the TDI and 2.0T , well God only knows! It seems as though its not just the USA that has supply problems.


----------

